# Canine Complete



## k9ma (Nov 15, 2002)

Does this need to be kept refrigerated?


----------



## k9ma (Nov 15, 2002)

I'm asking about the joint formula if that makes any difference. Probably should have put this in the diet/nutrition section. Sorry!


----------

